# Slice of Life



## Astrayl (Dec 26, 2016)

If anyone is interested. Reply here I suppose.

Sfw With a story line.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 26, 2016)

I want a slice


----------



## Astrayl (Dec 26, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> I want a slice



Toriel hands out pie slices occasionally at the bake sale. :v


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 26, 2016)

Astrayl said:


> Toriel hands out pie slices occasionally at the bake sale. :v


Wait, is it an undertale RP?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 26, 2016)

Astrayl said:


> If anyone is interested. Reply here I suppose.
> 
> Sfw With a story line.


Slice-of-life RP, my favorite


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 26, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> View attachment 15843


I hate you so much omg


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I hate you so much omg


cool

I may join in, dunno yet.


----------

